# Vision 707SG - towing weight



## kartaphilos

Hi,

We're looking to replace our Iveco based van conversion and we like the Adria's we've seen, particularly the Vision 707SG. 

Part of the motorhome's job will be to occassionally tow the race car which comes in at about 1850kg inc trailer. I'm having difficulty finding the Maximum Gross Train Weight for the Vision? If not can someone send me a pic of their VIN plate (which will have all the info needed).

I' looking at the 3850kg plated vision as the 3500kg I can't see being usable. Is it possible to re-plate this to 4000kg or higher? I'm guessing rear axle load will be the limiting factor.

Ta,
Matt


----------



## wilse

I'll let you know by Thursday [in storage], presuming no-one else beats me to it!

From memory the rear axle loading is 2100Kg.

w

PS, I think you can up-plate to the weights off the axles [I did say I think! someone please confirm]

The front axle is rated at 1850Kg, again this is from memory. IF it's right then you are looking at 3950Kg. Ours was pre-done by Adria. [3850Kg]


----------



## kartaphilos

Cheers Wise, If you can send me that info that'd be great.

many thanks,
Matt


----------



## wilse

Matt


As promised, see if this is what you need?

I'll probably be in France by the time you get this!

Hope it helps

w


----------



## kartaphilos

Thanks, that's perfect! 

Looks like the GTW is 5500kg which means 2T towing on a 3500kg plate but only 1650kg on a 3850kg plate. 

On a separate note, looking for ways to upgrade the rear axle load, I've found one german company that supplies parts (air springs) to take it up to 2120kg...ie. only 20kg more. With upgrades to front suspension (springs) the front axle load can go to 2000kg and the vehicle plated to 4000kg. 

I rang SVTech and they say they can replate to 3900kg as a paper exercise but axle weights stay the same.

Anyone taken a loaded Vision over a weigh bridge and got separate axle weight measurements? My guess is the front load won't be an issue, it will be the rear but I'd love to see what it actually is.

Ta,
Matt


----------



## peribro

kartaphilos said:


> Looks like the GTW is 5500kg which means 2T towing on a 3500kg plate but only 1650kg on a 3850kg plate.


 You probably realise this but just because you have it replated to 3850kg doesn't mean that you are restricted to 1650kg towing if the actual gross weight of the van is less than 3,850kg. In other words if you were able to manage on 3,500kgs for the van when towing then you could tow up to 2,000kg but when not towing you would be free to load the van up to 3,850kg.


----------



## kartaphilos

Hi Peribo, yep already knew that but thanks for pointing that out. The times when I'll be towing is when the van is likely to be heavily loaded anyway. On the plus side that's a great excuse to get a new, lighter racecar 

I've got info from one 707 owner that had a weighbridge ticket in the previous owners paperwork showing weight of 3640 with 1710kg front and 1920kg rear axle loads. I'm wondering if that is with people on board or not? That allows for another 180kg on the rear axle...which I'd estimate at less 150kg of stuff in the garage (given its well past the rear axle). 

I've heard the vision has underfloor storage.... how far forward does that extend and how deep is it? If I could put heavier items like tools close the the front that would be ideal.

Ta,
Matt


----------



## Alicat

The GTW is the maximum weight of the motorhome + trailer.

Whether the motorhome is plated at 3500kg or 3850kg is irrelevant. All the 3850kg plated weight allows is for a greater portion of the load to be carried in the motorhome. 

Therefore if the weight of your motorhome loaded is 3300kg (irrespective of GVM) then you have a towing alowance of 2200kg for a 5500GTW motorhome. Then all you need to do is make sure the axle loads are not exceeded.

Alicat


----------



## wilse

kartaphilos said:


> I've heard the vision has underfloor storage.... how far forward does that extend and how deep is it? If I could put heavier items like tools close the the front that would be ideal.
> 
> Ta,
> Matt


Hi Fella

You not bought one yet? 

Yes the 707 has a double floor, which runs from the garage up to habitation door. This is is accessible from the garage or two access doors, in the grey skirt.

The underfloor space is huge! we have two large under bed type plastic boxes with BBQ's, and nik naks etc. There is loads of spare room.
That's before you even start on the garage...

I take a scooter in garage... see here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85106-days0-orderasc-80.html

And yes, tables, chairs, mountain bikes, gennie, bbq etc. 8O

After the hab door, the 'cavity is turned into the LPG locker, and on the opposite side there is a slide out tray for the batteries.

I've only ever towed a 125cc Maxi Scooter and large Ifor Williams trailer before, [didn't feel a thing] so can't really give any advice on towing.

w


----------



## SaddleTramp

wilse said:


> Hi Fella
> 
> You not bought one yet?
> 
> Yes the 707 has a double floor, which runs from the garage up to habitation door. This is is accessible from the garage or two access doors, in the grey skirt.
> 
> The underfloor space is huge! we have two large under bed type plastic boxes with BBQ's, and nik naks etc. There is loads of spare room.
> That's before you even start on the garage...
> 
> I take a scooter in garage... see here:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85106-days0-orderasc-80.html
> 
> And yes, tables, chairs, mountain bikes, gennie, bbq etc. 8O
> 
> After the hab door, the 'cavity is turned into the LPG locker, and on the opposite side there is a slide out tray for the batteries.
> 
> I've only ever towed a 125cc Maxi Scooter and large Ifor Williams trailer before, [didn't feel a thing] so can't really give any advice on towing.
> 
> w


Surely you are overweight, I had the Vision I707SG at 3900kg gross and whilst there is an awful lot of storage space there is an absolute Max of 600kg storage weight, I didn't put half as much stuff in as you have stated and I was always running at max weight and sometimes tipped just over, we could never have a full tank of water as we were def overweight if we had over 25%, I even bought a trailer to carry chairs etc so I traveled under weight.


----------

